# Newbie



## lilyd (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello, I am new here. I have only just hatched an idea to move to Greece with my two children, aged seven and five, for a six month period. I am thinking of going to one of the islands, possibly Kea. Can anyone advise me on 1.do I need permission to do this, ie, a visa, and 2.if any of you have done a similar thing and could introduce yourselves. As I said, it's early days and I am at the stage of working out if at all possible. I would home-educated my children, but would also be interested to know how other parents have handled the transition with UK children going to Greek schools, or if there are international schools. Thanks in advance.


----------

